# Did anyone watch Michigan Out-of-doors tonight?



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

NoFairway said:


> You can't please everyone. And, most days, you can't please the guys with this mindset EVER.


And YOU can argue the hand up the A*& or,, the baiting ban??? or the misstrust of public TV??? take yur pick,, tell me how to manage my deer herd when you dont know how much property I have, how many deer I have per acre or where I am, ???? Let me know what I should do and when you got your PHD??? ( Piled Higher and Deeper) and as for the 10 million,, and thats not a mind set,, it FACTS!! Jimmy G> actually groveled and said he would look into it, nver saw anything else, I can onnly imagine the pain of having a hand that large stoppings ones thought and ideas. hech my distrust.
trust me I am from the government and I am here to helpl you-- bang,, ouch.


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

In defense of the show, I recall Jimmy calling the DNR out on that budget discrepency a couple years ago. As tight as the show is rumored to be with the DNR, I was pretty surprised to hear Jimmy call them out like that. I gained a lot of respect for him and the show.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Jimmy doesn't call out the DNR. Where was MUCC and MOOD when we needed and wanted a dove season? Too little too late. Now the baiting ban support? C'mon. Bob Garner is against baiting now too. Well thats easy when you own a ton of property and have foodplot after foodplot throughout it. I won't watch the show now mainly cause Jenny Olsen is back. I approached her in a bisiness setting once and she was the most rude person I have ever met. I hope the show does well and the magazine continues to do well but there are definite problems with both.

Gnazer


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

I miss Kelly.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

I dropped my MUCC membership a half dozen years ago. The dove bill, all the leadership changes after Sam Washington passed away, the lack of focus and club unity contributed to my decision. The magazine lost it's variety of outdoor topics as well.

Fast forward to now. I am on the Board of our local gun club and we had to make a decision whether or not to become a 100% affiliated membership. After a long discussion about ROI, or the lack thereof, we decided that MUCC is still the loudest voice we have in Lansing. So we pay our $5 a head to the tune of 2 grand a year, get our online mag, and still wait for ROI. It's an uphill battle convincing our members that this is still in our best interest.

So now I'm a member of MUCC. I DVR Jimmy's show. I enjoy watching it, especially the "real" deer camp he had this year. I like Jenny too. Kelly was OK, but really didn't get any real respect because of the T & A aspect. I'm encouraged with the new leadership in Erin and Tony. I hope they model their leadership with the same passion as Sam.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

I dropped my MUCC membership a half dozen years ago. The dove bill, all the leadership changes after Sam Washington passed away, the lack of focus and club unity contributed to my decision. The magazine lost it's variety of outdoor topics as well.

Fast forward to now. I am on the Board of our local gun club and we had to make a decision whether or not to become a 100% affiliated membership. After a long discussion about ROI, or the lack thereof, we decided that MUCC is still the loudest voice we have in Lansing. So we pay our $5 a head to the tune of 2 grand a year, get our online mag, and still wait for ROI. It's an uphill battle convincing our members that this is still in our best interest.

So now I'm a member of MUCC. I DVR Jimmy's show. I enjoy watching it, especially the "real" deer camp he had this year. I like Jenny too. Kelly was OK, but really didn't get any real respect because of the T & A aspect. I'm encouraged with the new leadership in Erin and 
Tony. I hope they model their leadership with the same passion as Sam.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

I dropped my MUCC membership a half dozen years ago. The dove bill, all the leadership changes after Sam Washington passed away, the lack of focus and club unity contributed to my decision. The magazine lost it's variety of outdoor topics as well.

Fast forward to now. I am on the Board of our local gun club and we had to make a decision whether or not to become a 100% affiliated membership. After a long discussion about ROI, or the lack thereof, we decided that MUCC is still the loudest voice we have in Lansing. So we pay our $5 a head to the tune of 2 grand a year, get our online mag, and still wait for ROI. It's an uphill battle convincing our members that this is still in our best interest.

So now I'm a member of MUCC. I DVR Jimmy's show. I enjoy watching it, especially the "real" deer camp he had this year. I like Jenny too. Kelly was OK, but really didn't get any real respect because of the T & A aspect. I'm encouraged with the new leadership in Erin and 
Tony. I hope they model their leadership with the same passion as Sam.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

I hate to butt in here guys but this thread started as pointing out something on the show...not arguing about the direction it is going or about the MUCC and DNR.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Those of you that don't like MUCC should be thrilled then that MOOD TV is no longer part of that organization any more. I DVR the show weekly and watch it when I can. I've never met Jimmy or Jenny, but Jimmy's show is actually very good. They likely work twice as hard as most of the other outdoor show producers out there on TV. I'm guessing that MOOD TV produces around 50 new shows every year, which is unheard of in the industry. Most outdoor shows produce about half that number annually and rely on reruns to fill in the gaps. I also think that Jimmy showed a lot of class with his tribute to Fred Troast when he died and he also mentioned him again in the last show prior to the Mill Creek Buck Pole segment, which Fred covered annually. As for the 13 year old young man, I had some classmates in junior high that had a beards and body hair coverage in the 7th grade. They were very big for their ages and naturally excelled in sports. Unfortunately, they all stopped growing early too and by the time everyone graduated from school, those early maturers were just average sized dudes and were no longer stand out athletes.


----------



## nitrojoe (Dec 22, 2004)

Whats next weeks show about...trolling in a charter boat for salmon, muskie, or walleye??? zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey, I kinda like the show. I like having Jenny back, she's down to earth. Hit the highlights of a few topics and move on. It's only a 30 minute show, if you spend too much time on one thing, you cut out others. I also like the DNR news items, whats going on leagally in the state that we don't know about. I don't mind throwing in a cooking topic once in a while. All-in-all, it's a good thing for MI. Good luck to Jimmy in the future.


----------



## thaken (Sep 18, 2007)

GrtWhtHntr said:


> I thought the same thing. I wonder what changes will be in store for the show with Jimmy buying it from MUCC. I wonder if that will be good, bad, or indifferent.


Jimmy has owned it now for a year, I got this info first hand from Jimmy himself. So I would say probably not that much for changes.

Jimmy is a very down to earth regular kinda guy, just like the rest of us. I took Jimmy on a squirrel hunt on Dec 17 with my Blackmouth Cur dogs. This was our first meeting. He was a very nice, likeable kinda guy. Likes to hunt, likes to bs and has lots of hunting stories!!!


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

Channel 58


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

CAPT HEAVY said:


> I dont usually watch MOD but the last 2 that I have watched have been interesting. The first show that I caught was filmed at my ex-inlaws house in coldwater. I havent seen any of those guys in a LONG time. That was kind of weird. MOD did a great job. At 8o something Ken is still busting away. Then the 13yr old at the pole. Boy, I would hate to have to feed that kid! Fun to see the kids at the pole. Great job MOD and keep up the good work. I will start watching the program again.


Great Show. My family rented one or two of those cottages for almost 30 years on the Bissonette road every deer season. They were located at the hair pin turn right near the Loud Damn between Glennie and Oscoda. The pictures he had of those old hunts sure brings back some very fond memories.

tm


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

backstrap bill said:


> I think MOOD is doing a fine job with their show. Wish jimmy lots of luck and keep up the good work! Personally, I just wish they wouldnt wait so long after the deer season is over to do their Big Buck night.


 
Deer season just ended 13 days ago!


----------



## naturalmelly (Jan 15, 2010)

fredbearyooper said:


> i was just wondering if anyone else noticed that 13 year old at the buck pole?
> My only question is what are they putting in his water? He had a deeper voice than i do and looked like he was 20...just an observation


lol


----------



## Sportsman1933 (Nov 26, 2007)

nitrojoe said:


> Whats next weeks show about...trolling in a charter boat for salmon, muskie, or walleye??? zzzzzzzzzz


Or shooting pheasants that were just freed from cages... boring. I love the viewers videos portion, best part of the show. 

I wish there were more focus on things that we can do in Michigan, places to hunt/fish, tactics to try, and a fishing/hunting report (with ice thickness, catches, etc). 

I'd rather see the focus of the show be on the state and all the awesome locations and opportunities we have to hunt and fish rather than the people doing the hunting/fishing (kids, people with disabilities, veterans etc). That stuff is ok but it doesnt get me excited to go out and try a new spot on the weekend like a segment on UP ice fishing or morel mushroom hunting might. 

And I am with you, enough with the charter fishing for salmon/walleyes!


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Sportsman1933 said:


> And I am with you, enough with the charter fishing for salmon/walleyes!


The biggest problem with segments on charter boats is that the focus seems to be on showing people just reeling in fish. If those types of segments really got into the details of the fishing more, then they would be a lot more usefull and entertaining to the viewers. I'd like to see all the factors that go into the fishing program with nothing held back and in the most amount of detail possible. Most captains worth their salt have secrets and unique tips that they can share that would help even the most advanced anglers. If a captain has no special tallents that sets them apart from the crowd, then they should not be on the show.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

Trophy Specialist said:


> The biggest problem with segments on charter boats is that the focus seems to be on showing people just reeling in fish. If those types of segments really got into the details of the fishing more, then they would be a lot more usefull and entertaining to the viewers. I'd like to see all the factors that go into the fishing program with nothing held back and in the most amount of detail possible. Most captains worth their salt have secrets and unique tips that they can share that would help even the most advanced anglers. If a captain has no special tallents that sets them apart from the crowd, then they should not be on the show.


Just seems to be a plug for a certain fishng charter and mostly free fishing trip for the NRC members and friends.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Cpt.Chaos said:


> Deer season just ended 13 days ago!


Yes, but they dont film big buck night until the outdoorama which is at the end of february then airs in march.


----------

